# Great Slingshot organization rack



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

We all come to the point where we need to organize and space save with our growing slingshot collections. Below is what I had to come up with as I didn't want to box my slinghshots.

Ok it isn't perfect but I am using this until I can rework it.

The rods are 3 inches apart on the main rack can be less but even at 3 inches hold a catty 4 inches total height. The rods are 1/4 metal rods. I couldn't slide the rubber tube I had over them.Oh well.

The dowel pegs are 1 5/8 on center.















UPDATED WITH PEG BOARD BELOW


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very Impressive slingshot rack and practical location too!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great setup and collection


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice idea and great collection!


----------



## bosh (Dec 3, 2011)

Genius


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great collection and set up, very clever!


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Groovy.


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

Good idea..


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Sweet looking collection, nice set-up!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

WOW On the funny side might wanna look into 
Therapy LOL Just kidding but I thought I had a lot of slings 
at only about 7 or 8 . But yea that just rocks .


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

nice. Well thought out.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love your setup! Awesome!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I love your setup! Awesome!


I posted this with the hope that others can use the design concept if they want to keep things handy and organized in a space saving way.

Of course various sizes can be made.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's great Ray. The rack, and the collection. I can't find the appropriate words. I've got to make one of those.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

That is one awsome collection I've never seen one that big before, nice rack


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Great idea Ray, those pouches sure look familiar!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hey Ray. Very practical mate. I would say great collection but mines not up there yet so it's only just a good collection till then. He he


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Great storage and display rack there.I think I know what my next project is gonna be now.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good idea!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Tell us about that beautiful frame sitting on the upper left corner of your cutting mat. Talk about slingshot porn, Wow!*


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Rockape66 said:


> *Tell us about that beautiful frame sitting on the upper left corner of your cutting mat. Talk about slingshot porn, Wow!*


That one is from Wingshooter. One of his bent wood slingshots.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks, Rayshot, that is a gorgeous piece of woodworking.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Rockape66 said:


> Thanks, Rayshot, that is a gorgeous piece of woodworking.


I appreciate the compliment but wish I had the time to show you the rack with the dowel rack lowered. I'm hopeful I can get to that before long as I really want to hang my cattys that are banded to keep them off my work table and elsewhere. Hanging things this way is not so convenient. Not complaining though.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice setup Ray.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a 10 yd range in my basement used for archery, slingshot, and airgun. I attached a WalMart dowel peg coat rack to one of the rafters to hang my and my daughters' bows from. Not elegant like your rack, but **** functional.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This deserves a bump. I am going to get one of these done soon.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh i like it, now i just need to find wall space. Too many bows!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for bumping this... What a great idea!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here it is in it's latest configuration.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Great, I have already picked some ideas..

jazz


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

wow...that's a lot of slingshot's there Ray...well done on the displaying and on the slingshots!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow Ray, I think it's time for an intervention.  I'll be putting something like this together this weekend.


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

O.M.G amazing collection


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Wow Ray, I think it's time for an intervention.  I'll be putting something like this together this weekend.


I have to say it is really great to have many slingshots handy organized in a way that saves space. I can't think of any other method that holds them as well.

You better post a pic.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

BuBsMuBollock said:


> O.M.G amazing collection


You may be surprised that my collection is not nearly as impressive as others.

I can think of a few guys collection's I would like to see in person.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This is an adjustable shoe rack. Unfortunately, It is not ideal in its current state. I plan on using it to make one more like yours Ray.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> This is an adjustable shoe rack. Unfortunately, It is not ideal in its current state. I plan on using it to make one more like yours Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are going to love it. If you noticed in the beginning of the thread I gave measurements that hold all but the tiniest or largest of typical slingshots.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes. I plan on making triangular ends,using the shoe rack rods, using your dimensions, and then i will have to get some lumber to go between. I don't know what i am going to use for pegs yet. Maybe just screws.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

hey nice rack :rolling:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is my version. Still needs pegs. But it got the slings off the floor and out of the tote.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> IMG_0048.JPG
> 
> Here is my version. Still needs pegs. But it got the slings off the floor and out of the tote.


Feels good to have them in convenient order doesn't it?

And look at the extra space you still have. Forget about all the room you will have when you get the pegs up!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the idea Ray.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Thanks for sharing the idea Ray.


Glad it was worthwhile.

And if you find it to be the best way to manage the collection. At some point show us your update and let others know if it really is as good as I think it is for managing a tricky to manage item. No need to mention me just the specs for anyone interested.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That is a nice organizer... I have one, and would think your is better, but it's not the organizer that is the issue it's the organizer that has issues...  if you know what I mean

LGD


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for starting the post here is my attempt


----------



## Dirtroad (Jan 2, 2013)

Some impressive shooters! A great way to store and display them, and it looks like it can expand with your collection -great job on the build!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> We all come to the point where we need to organize and space save with our growing slingshot collections.


I showed this to my wife. She rolled her eyes and said "is that my future?"

????


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> 'Rockape66' said:
> 
> 
> > *Tell us about that beautiful frame sitting on the upper left corner of your cutting mat. Talk about slingshot porn, Wow!*
> ...


I'd forgotten about wingshooter....He had some great slings!! F


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> 'Rockape66' said:
> 
> 
> > *Tell us about that beautiful frame sitting on the upper left corner of your cutting mat. Talk about slingshot porn, Wow!*
> ...


I'd forgotten about wingshooter....He had some great slings!! F


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

CAS said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > We all come to the point where we need to organize and space save with our growing slingshot collections.
> ...


That is too funny!!

But a woman prefers a man that follows his passion than one that is wishy washy. So it is really a test to see if you will stand firm in your passion. Now you know what you have to do. :naughty:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

It has been over a year... This thread deserves to be resurrected for the newcomers! 

Tom


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

well i have to show my better half that idea, and i think i know the answer al ready ;-)

beside the "future look comment " which is so grate

i can use this pics to prove i am not alone !!!!! thanks a million for that

thats worth a lot of talking, I hope

cheers and have a great week end


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the photos ... my wife no longer thinks I have too many


----------



## Erickol (Jan 28, 2014)

great set-up!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah, thanks Samurai. Very nice rack indeed Rayshot!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks! Had not read this one yet and it stirred up some ideas. I dont seem to have quite the problem though.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Holy Schmidt that's an awesome collection. :shocked:


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm full of so much want right now, great idea, thanks for sharing and for resurrecting :thumbsup:


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I'm going to need this soon! Hahaha


----------

